# Moots RSL Disc Road Bike



## Buster65 (Dec 22, 2015)

I just ordered an RSL and it probably not too late to make it a disc version. Is it worth it? I just saw the below today. 

VAMOOTS DISC RSL + FORK - Moots


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I am planning on ordering a Vamoots CR in the next month. I am planning on going with rim brakes for a few reasons:
1. It is a Tried and True brake system that has been refined over the past few decades.
2. I do not ride in the rain. 
3. I live in the flat midwest, so there are no screaming descents to melt rims on. 
4. I prefer the aesthetics of rim brakes over discs.
5. Disc technology is still new and quickly evolving.

My suggestion to you:
If you plan to ride in inclement weather, ride mountains, then consider discs. If not i think you will be fine with rim brakes. But this is really something you will need to assess for yourself since you know what you are looking for in your new Moots.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

I recently bought a disc bike for my house in the mountains [it will live there], i am surprised at how much I like have disc brakes on my road bike. I see no reason not to make the change. I don't think you'll regret that decision.

FWIW the Moots DR was #2 on my list in the end, came down to $$ did not want to spend the extra. Either way great bike.


----------



## RollingBarge (Apr 5, 2012)

Disk and thru axels with that geo has me excited. I live with mountain/hilly rides and prefer my disk road bike. If all day long on the flats might not care.


----------

